# Aluminum meth tank. Anyone built one?



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

I want to build a custom water/meth tank for the rear area of my wagon behind the seat and next to the wheel well. It would look something like this with a sloped floor towards the rear where the pickup bung would be. There would be a 2.5" filler cap on the top. So far the design will net about a 6-7gal tank.








My concerns would be the effects of methanol on aluminum. Will it corrode through? Can I use gas tank epoxy sealer to coat the inner side of the aluminum to protect it? The exterior probably will be powder coated when all done. Thoughts/Concerns?


_Modified by Crispy222 at 1:30 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Aluminum meth tank. Anyone built one? (Crispy222)*

You won't see any corrosion to worry about if you stick to a 50/50 blend of water/methanol (or run somewhat more water than that).


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

That is good to know. So T6061 should be good to handle 50/50 mix? I'll probably order a sheet and other parts up this week then. I'll keep it posted in this thread rather then making a new one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Crispy222)*

I'm no metallurgist. However, I have never experienced any corrosion problems of any sort with any material when running 50/50.


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

UPDATE: Progress
Picked up some sheet Al, .100 thick T6061. Got some of it cut up and bent into the WM tank. Looks like about 7+ gallons when I'm all finished and only a small footprint of my trunk space will be used up. I designed the angled floor to rear where the pick up connection will be at. Should keep fluid constantly there in acceleration and cornering. I need to make some mounts on the end out of some round stock to mount the pump on it and get my filler cap and outlet flanges on their way.





_Modified by Crispy222 at 1:35 AM 3-25-2010_


----------

